# M2BBW? on youtube?



## skinnie minnie (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe it's a scam, and maybe not. I don't know, but if you are interested at all in male to bbw stuff, check out a very short video on youtube titled "bbw2" I'm not sure if it's real or not.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 7, 2010)

Could you post a link? Usually I'm not interested in this sort of stuff, but you've piqued my interest: how could it possibly be a scam? I was always under the impression m2bbw stuff was pretty common.


----------



## skinnie minnie (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kakY8BxRmYY I hope I got it right.


----------



## VVET (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Skinnie Minnie, Any prose to be expected coming from you, I hope?


----------



## kideggroll (Dec 9, 2010)

Isn't this the same girl?

link removed.


----------

